# Best way to launch and 05 A4?



## MarineGTO (Aug 24, 2005)

I am having trouble launching my 05 A4 (still stock, 2500 miles). I can't get traction at all. I have tried a few different rpm levels but I am not experienced enough to get things any better than with the TC on! I hate racing off the line with TC on cuz of the power loss but I am so much slower with TC off. Any help would be nice cuz my dad's friends want me to go to Silver Dollar Raceway this weekend to show them what it can do. I don't want to embarass the GTO community when I smoke the tires or get smoked by some one! Help this crappy driver out! I came from driving an 82 Chevy pickup with about 145 hp so I have an excuse!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

MarineGTO said:


> I am having trouble launching my 05 A4 (still stock, 2500 miles). I can't get traction at all. I have tried a few different rpm levels but I am not experienced enough to get things any better than with the TC on! I hate racing off the line with TC on cuz of the power loss but I am so much slower with TC off. Any help would be nice cuz my dad's friends want me to go to Silver Dollar Raceway this weekend to show them what it can do. I don't want to embarass the GTO community when I smoke the tires or get smoked by some one! Help this crappy driver out! I came from driving an 82 Chevy pickup with about 145 hp so I have an excuse!


Try a JATO bottle for a spectactular launch!!! Zero wheelspin guaranteed. Get pictures.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

in all seriousness, here is what you want to do. I am a very experienced auto drag racer so now is the time to listen.

what you do is hold your left foot on the brake and hold your right foot on the gas until the tach reads @ 1200 rpm. When you are ready to go, release the brake and as soon as the car starts moving, slowly put your foot down taking maybe 2 seconds to reach full throttle. You know you have it perfect when the car leaves VERY hard with no wheelspin. I know this works because I launched an 05 in the rain when I test drove it and didnt spin.

If you need any more advice, hit me up. I wish you the best of luck and remember, practice is the best teacher.

-Mike


----------



## MarineGTO (Aug 24, 2005)

1200, and 2 seconds to reach full throttle. OK I will try it out during my lunch break! Thank you so much :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

It will work, believe that! That same principle will apply when you get a converter too!


----------



## MarineGTO (Aug 24, 2005)

WOW it worked perfectly! I knew there had to be a certain balance there somewhere! Thanks for the help, it will be put to good use. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

Not a bad feeling for being on only a 235 tire huh? Now imagine a 3200 stall converter on a 255 drag radial tire?!?! If you cant, imagine getting rear-ended at 75mph, THAT is a good launch!

Happy racing !!! 

-Mike


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> in all seriousness, here is what you want to do. I am a very experienced auto drag racer so now is the time to listen.
> 
> what you do is hold your left foot on the brake and hold your right foot on the gas until the tach reads @ 1200 rpm. When you are ready to go, release the brake and as soon as the car starts moving, slowly put your foot down taking maybe 2 seconds to reach full throttle. You know you have it perfect when the car leaves VERY hard with no wheelspin. I know this works because I launched an 05 in the rain when I test drove it and didnt spin.
> 
> ...


This will prove to be very useful for me too. I have never raced an auto, as my race car had a Jerico in it. Thanks..........!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i will try that to this weekend. i did it b4 but that was just to heat and smoke the tires


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

big_mike said:


> It will work, believe that! That same principle will apply when you get a converter too!


Thanks for the Info BM , I tryed from a stop on the way home tonight and it is
a great share. I had the 1200rpm trick or close to it down before but I was always punching it immediately and losing traction. With the 2 sec slow punch the traction problem is no longer a factor. As I practice this more , I'll try it without the T/C...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Great advice. A lot of folks, particularly with manuals, leave with too much RPM -- which results in wheel spin and tire hop. 

Was checking out a forum for Cadillac CTS-Vs -- and some guy was moaning about hop much wheel hop he was getting -- then went on to explain how he was leaving at close to 4000 RPM. :willy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

yay! I love it when my advice works for others!!


----------

